# New fish to the tank PLEASE HELP



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:

I bought 6 new fish yesterday, I had a two hour ride home, so I got the dealer to package my Cichlids (2 tangerines, 2 Labs and 2 Frontosa) in a box with newspaper and close the box to make it dark...
Got them home, let the bags sit in the tank for about 30 minutes Dumped them in and they were fine. The next morning, I went to view and feed them, all the new guys are staying close to the top. tei fins are close to the body too!!
I added another airstone thinkning it was lacking air as I was told... Now I am not so sure it was that! Please help
I love them already and want them to thrive!! :-? :-? :-?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Do a water change asap!

I'm afraid I already know the answer, but how did you cycle the tank?


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

A Water Change????
I never cycled my tank, sorry for being ignorant but how do you do that>>???

PLease help me


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

It takes over a month to cycle fish tanks. They may not make it. Probably the only chance you have is to buy some Bio in a bottle and follow the instructions. learn how to do water changes until you can buy some. You maybe up all night.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

yosmitesam said:


> A Water Change????
> I never cycled my tank, sorry for being ignorant but how do you do that>>???
> 
> PLease help me


Like Myrock has said you need to be vigilant about changing your water - probably a couple of times per day. Make sure the water you're adding is the same temperature as the water in the tank and also condition the water you add (with Prime or some similar product). Buy yourself a test kit like the one at the link below and start monitoring your ammonia and nitrite levels. In a cycled tank both will be at 0 ppm. For now you're going to need to do your best to keep them below 1 ppm.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Water-T ... ml?tc=fish

You should read up on the nitrogen cycle and water chemistry in general so that you have some understanding of what you're trying to do. Check out the link below for an overview.

http://www.freshwater-aquarium-fish.com ... mistry.htm

Try to borrow a filter or some substrate or rocks from a friend with a cycled tank. They'll help seed the bacteria in your tank so that you can cycle more quickly.

Good luck.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I assume these are the first and only fish in the tank? Make frequent water changes to keep the water tolerabe until you establish the good bacteria using one of the methods suggested by the others.



zimmy said:


> Try to borrow a filter or some substrate or rocks from a friend with a cycled tank. They'll help seed the bacteria in your tank so that you can cycle more quickly.


This is something I do between my own tanks. Helps tremendously. I would even consider going to a local fish store to purchase used filter media to toss into the tank.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

yosmitesam said:


> A Water Change????
> I never cycled my tank, sorry for being ignorant but how do you do that>>???
> 
> PLease help me


Here's the short version of what's happening. In aquariums, fish produce ammonia as a waste product. When ammonia builds up, it is toxic to fish. A bacteria will eventually grow in your tank in your filters, on rocks, on the substrate, any surface, etc that will break down ammonia to nitrite. Nitrite is also toxic when it builds up, so after a while a second. Bacteria will grow to break down the nitrite to nitrate. Nitrate won't kill fish unless it gets very high, and you can remove it from your tank by doing regular water changes every week.

So what's likely happening in your tank is that ammonia is building to toxic levels, and unfortunately it will kill your fish before the bacteria grows to break it down. By doing water changes, you can remove most of the ammonia and hopefully save your fish. You'll probably need to do this daily for 4-6 weeks bfore enough bacteria has grown that all the ammonia is converted first to nitrite and then nitrate. The process of growing this bacteria is called cycling.

If it sounds like a lot to do so many water changes, well it is. Most people either cycle their tank before adding their fish, or they go through this new tank syndrome wondering why their fish keep dying with no knowleedge of cycling or what's going on in the tank. You may want to consider returning the fish to the store and doing a fishless cycle - it would be much less stressful on you and your fish, and then when you add fish later you won't have this problem. If you want to save the fish and keep them, then you need to be changing a lot of water and get a test kit - you want ammonia and nitrite to stay as low as possible through water changes <1ppm until eventually the tank cycles and there is 0ppm of both. If these fish don't make it, save yourself the stress and heartbreak and finish cycling fishless before going out to buy new fish.

Good luck to you and post here if you have any more questions.

P.s. what size tank do you have?

Also, look into something like dr. Tims bottled bacteria to turn 4-6 weeks into a week or 2 or less if it works


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 
I never knew that cycling was so somplicated!
I also did a test of the water and everything is in the "Low" zone.
Can I buy that Dr Tims stuff here in BC Canada??
I will check today for it.
I did a .5 tank water change lastnight the tank size I have is a 33 gal
I have one tangerine and one yellow lab in there now they are fine!!
but the six I bought are hanging around the top. still!! even after the change. why is this happening when I have already had fish in there we changed and cleaned the tank just before xmas and all of my resident fish died (4 convicts and 5 pinks)..... After I added the new ones.... what would cause that??
hence the reason I bought new ones....


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

What did you clean it with?

Sounds like we need the full story/timeline.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

However fresh clean water in a new tank would not be toxic to the fish within 24 hours. Did you use a dechlorinator?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

[b:21zpgxsd said:


> yosmitesam[/b]":21zpgxsd]
> " I have already had fish in there we changed and cleaned the tank just before xmas and all of my resident fish died (4 convicts and 5 pinks)..... "


Could be "overnight" - hard to tell.

If the water is toxic enough.. it definitely could do it.


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi there  
It was before christmas my hubby bought 2 tangerines, 2 yellow labs and two plecostamus
I had 5 convicts and 4 pinks that were resident fish for years!! a few were babies of them...
Shortly thereafter all of my resident fish were dying in a 5 day period!! No one knew what was wrong, the water tested fine with little to no change in levels.....
So I cleaned the tank with water only. and changed the filter I have an aqua clear 70
I did a fungas clear as the pet store told me to do
I just replaced 25% of the water tonight again.... With no change..... Are these guys going to die????
I will be so upset.... I have done everything... Yes I used water conditioner as in previous changes.....
OMG I am confused!


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

Can I buy some of that bacteria stuff to help me along??? 10ml per gallon?


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

I would try it. This is confusing. It could be the filter you had wasn't enough. When you cleaned the tank and changed the filter you may have killed the little bacteria you had. It could also be your ph levels changing. I don't know how often you changed your water before you bought the new fish. Buy the bio at a petsmart for now. Do a water change and add it. Follow the instructions exact. Other than that I cant figure this out. More details may be needed. There are some people on here that can help more.


----------



## jandswyo (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you clean it with tank water or tap water? tap water straight would kill the bacteria. Water changes and prime will help, try to get some seed material from anywhere you can.


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

[try to get some seed material from anywhere you can.[/quote]]

I cleaned it with Tap water!! Oh no.....
What is seed material and can I but this from a pet store. I am so sorry I have never run into this problem before when I had all my pinks and convicts!!! >>???  :-?


----------



## jandswyo (Feb 1, 2011)

seeded material would be a filter, filter pad, gravel.....as much of anything you can get from an established tank. It will boost the needed bacteria.


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok thank you, I wonder if my LFS would let me borrow a few things maybe if I buy some plants>>??
they would have the goodies all over them right??
OMG I feel so "dumb" :?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it would be good to hear more about the "fungus clear". Did that happen before you put in the new fish? Is it a product?

And also good to get the actual readings of pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? For some of those "low" can be lethal.

The fix depends on which reading is out of whack and by how much. Bacteria will help if your ammonia and/or nitrite are high. If they are both zero that's not the problem.

Fish at the top for me have been two things. For oxygen you can add a filter and the problem will be solved immediately if oxygen was the problem. For nitrite you need larger water changes of 50% or more and bacteria.


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

:fish: 
Its called fungus clear made by"tank buddies" made also byJungle??
inredientsare:
nitrofurazone,furazolione,potassum dichromate.
It fizzes green, 1 tablet per 10 gal.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So how are the fish now? I don't think I would use that Fungus Clear stuff again.


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

I have since lost one fish..... I dont think i was due to the Fungus Clear.... I washed my tank and took all he good bacteria out of it..... my bad.
Everyone seems to be happy, One tangerine has a little bit of white (scales?) on his mouth I will watch it closley for a bi to see if it gets worse. I will go to the LFS and ge a different med just in case!!
you guys have been so helpful, I am forever greatful! :fish: :dancing:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I used something like the fungus clear recently and had no issues.

For your tangerine, I would quarantine and treat with Maracyn pretty quickly - waiting too long can result in permanent/unrecoverable damage.


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

Can I just treat the whole tank, I do not have a hospita tank!!!


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ouch. I saw a 10 gallon w/heater, lid, lights for like $25 at major chain recently ($40 for a 20 gallon! with everything)

You can, but treating an entire tank is usually unwise (not good to give antibodies to fish that don't need it); best to really get a q-tank otherwise diseases, etc can spread to other fish.

My wife lost 30 guppies that way.  We ID'd the issue too late and it had already spread.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Hm... I have a couple fish with white near the mouth. In my case it is damage from jaw locking fights.

I would definitely isolate your fish and treat it if you are not certain of the cause of the white spot. A full 10g kit is pretty cheap. I picked up 2 10g kits like the ones Glaneon mentions. It is worth it since the cost of medicating a whole tank gets pretty expensive aside from needlessly medicating fish that don't need it (which may cause stress/harm).


----------



## yosmitesam (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys, I am going to get a small tank with all accessories today!
I will keep you informed as to how (he or she) is doing!! :wink:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

dotbomb said:


> Hm... I have a couple fish with white near the mouth. In my case it is damage from jaw locking fights.


Yeah, that's different. Once you see them fighting you can recognize the resulting damage. Usually it's just paler (or darker) skin around the lips.

That's a bit different than something white growing on the lips.


----------

